# Xbox 360 HD DVD add on for $200 announced



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

As taken from a Microsoft press release during X06 in Barcelona, Spain:



> Arriving at retailers in North America, the U.K, France and Germany in *mid-November 2006*, the Xbox 360 HD DVD Player will retail for *$199.99 in North America *(estimated retail price)* and €199.99/£129.99 (estimated retail price)* in the U.K., France and Germany.
> 
> The Xbox 360 HD DVD Player comes with the Universal Pictures' *blockbuster film Peter Jackson's "King Kong" on HD DVD* (for a limited time) and the Xbox 360 Universal Media Remote.


 

Bob


----------

